# I put *gulp* RED on my lid!



## internetchick (Nov 17, 2010)

*Products used:*​ ​ Urban Decay Primer Potion​ MAC eyeshadow in Manila Paper (brow and tear duct highlight)​ Stila eyeshadow in Ray (crease)​ Gosh Effect Powder in Fox (lid, and lower lash line)​ Urban Decay eyeshadow in Hustle (outer corner and outer lower lash line)​ MAC Carbon eyeshadow smudged into upper lash line and to set the liner​ Stila Kajal liner in Onyx (tightlined)​ Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)​ Stila eyeshadow in Java (fill brows)​


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 17, 2010)

that gosh effect powder is one of my favourites, good work


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 17, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Nov 17, 2010)

Very pretty look!


----------



## megan92 (Nov 17, 2010)

it looks awesome!!


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 17, 2010)

Gorgeous, I need to get that Gosh powder, is it nice to work with?


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool!  Looks good with your brown eyes!  I think I'm too fair and pasty to pull that one off


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 17, 2010)

OMG! love, love, love!!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 17, 2010)

OMG I absolutely adore this!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## christinakate (Nov 17, 2010)

Gorgeous !


----------



## aggrolounge (Nov 17, 2010)

First word that popped in my head was "SEXUAL" lmao! I love it


----------



## internetchick (Nov 17, 2010)

*Katie* said:


> Gorgeous, I need to get that Gosh powder, is it nice to work with?


	Yep! I applied it wet (with Fix+). It's like using MAC pigments.


----------



## aleeesadarling (Nov 17, 2010)

You made this work amazingly! It's perfectly blended and you don't look like you have pink eye! Haha  Good job girl!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 17, 2010)

Red looks good on you!  I am glad that more people are sporting it.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Nov 17, 2010)

I absolutely love this look, in all honesty. Not an often enough color used for the eyes, in my opinion! You pulled it off great


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 18, 2010)

It looks fantastic! Thank you for sharing!

  	I have recently obtained a few shades of red eyeshadow & other than wearing one on Halloween, I was wondering how I would work it into everyday makeup. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks ladies! After the eye look was done I thought, well, this looks more wearable than I thought it would lol.


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm glad you did, this looks fabulous.


----------



## malaviKat (Nov 19, 2010)

oh wow...this is hot. nice job!


----------



## blkcrisstal (Nov 19, 2010)

So gorgeous!


----------



## TheClara (Nov 20, 2010)

Lovely colours and the blending is really good.


----------



## NancyNosrati (Nov 23, 2010)

pretty color combo!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Nov 26, 2010)

this is amazing!! love the red you pull it off


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 29, 2010)

You know what I think. Love it, but was a bit too late for the party here on spectra.


----------



## JollieJanice (Dec 6, 2010)

omg this is so pretty. Great color combo.


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 7, 2010)

LOVE THIS!!

  	I love red shadow  

  	Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SarahC0612 (Dec 8, 2010)

Um, this is friggin' AMAZING. Love love love it! Nice work!


----------

